# Work in progress



## NO ChoP! (Nov 20, 2017)

I know people used to enjoy these...

A Moritaka AS 165 petty. 

Dyed bright blue curly maple. Toxic green g10 spacer. Burlap micarta spacer.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 20, 2017)

I know I enjoy my 150mm. Nice job on the handle!


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 20, 2017)

Freaking great! :doublethumbsup:

Two questions: Didja boil it because the previous handle was glued in? And what wood did you use as the dowel, do you think it matters which type?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes, I boiled it because it was epoxied, and the normal 1x4 trick didn't work. It took all of 30 seconds in the pot to loosen it. Also, the old handle made it unscathed. As for the dowel, I went with oak this time, as I used a 3/8" dowel as apposed to the normal 1/2". It was the only kind of hard wood available in this size at my local shop. I do try to use hardwoods over pine for the extra stability. The oak was a bit harder to work, because of the larger grain structure.


----------



## mise_en_place (Nov 21, 2017)

I dig it


----------



## PappaG (Nov 22, 2017)

Really awesome. I'm gearing myself up to do this.

What do you use to cut the dowel? hack saw or something else?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 22, 2017)

I use a band saw, but a hack saw would work, I'm sure.


----------



## LoneRiderAndFriends (Aug 31, 2018)

That handle looks great.

Those spacers are killer.
I always like your color choices.


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah when it comes to making screaming colors work on a carbon knife there is no one like Chop making it work that well.


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 2, 2018)

Chops work is exceptional! [emoji106][emoji41][emoji380]


----------



## daveb (Sep 2, 2018)

Truth


----------

